# Naming a Coyote Hunt



## luv2huntnfish (Dec 14, 2006)

Looking for help  with a name for a small coyote hunt. This is a small group of local teams, it is not a big money deal, just a fun event with an outing and meal amongst friends at the end of the hunting day :beer: .

I am part of another small outing just like this that we named the Dead Yotes Society :sniper: which I like but since it is taken I need some mental stimulation on ideas from all of you coyote hunters out there.

Thank you in advance for sharing names to call our hunt.


----------



## Rev_William (May 4, 2010)

Dawg Day


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

That's a tough call not knowing the specifics of your group or area--but I would try to incorporate something about the area you hunt or a nearby town or something.


----------



## luv2huntnfish (Dec 14, 2006)

First of all thanks  to Rev_William and Fallguy for their responses.

Dawg Days works. :sniper: Fallguy thanks for the suggestions with area or near by town.

I, we are not trying to make this something beyond what it is or reinvent the wheel, we are just trying to do like we did with our other friendly outing that we named Dead Yotes Society :sniper: come up with a really coooooooooool name. We are looking to spend some money and put together a really nice looking traveling trophy which why the serious focus on trying to find a really neat name. We are not concerned that it does not say anything about where we hunt, (fyi - we hunt central North Dakota) or that it does not say something about our group, (a small group of friends who want to hunt yotes within a friendly competition and enjoy the camaraderie of those friends afterwards).

We really don't want to be another name of town Coyote Hunt, name of town Coyote Tournament, but something unique like naming our one event the Dead Yotes Society :sniper: or if we were to use Dawg Days :sniper: as Rev_William shared it would be. I looked at some of the identities here, and the message board has someone named Yote Buster and while possibly not appropriate, allowable we could borrow, some would say steal, the name and with a minor change our event could be called Yote Busters, :sniper: or Coyote Busters :sniper: . Another example would be from the identity, Dogslayer, :sniper: still another Coyote Snipers :sniper:

I, we continue to appreciate all of the parties willing to share their thoughts and ideas. We will value them each and every one of them should we end up not using an idea and end up borrowing or stealing from an identity rest assured we are respective and thankful of your willingness to help us. Whatever name we choose the story behind the name taken will be told and the name will be given it just due and respected. We are a group like the individuals who post here, respectful of the animals we hunt, respectful of those we compete against and respectful of all the hunters not involved in our competition who are fair chase hunters.

Personally while I seldom post, as I have only two or three posts since joining, I enjoy the reading the interactions on this site and the other sites on Nodak Outdoors. Not trying to slight anyone else here as I, we aspire to be as successful as many who post here but want to send a shout out to bloodyblinddoors, Yote Buster, and the others who remind us of ourselves. We hunt hard, we tell a good story, we like to stage the background and our animals to take a quality picture, while most importantly respecting the animal we are targeting. To everyone we didn't acknowledge individually who presents a story on the hunt and sets the stage out in the field for the quality photos you share thank you. To Kino on that really dark colored dog congrats, what a beauty.

Our best to everyone here, please continue to share names for our hunt.


----------

